# Vampire: The Masquerade Redemption



## Flanjoo (May 30, 2004)

I recently purchased V:TMR under the instructions of a friend of mine. From what I've played of it, I think it's absolutely excellent!

But that's not why I've started this thread. About a 6th into the game, Teutonic Knight Base 1 (I think it's called...), the game quits. No matter what I try, no matter what I do, it simply quits.

I'm running a dual 867 MHz G4, in OS 10.3.4 with 1.25 GB's of RAM. So it's probably not a hardware problem. The game only runs in OS9, incidentally. 

Does anyone know how to fix my woe? I don't want to have spent £20 for a little chunk of an otherwise fantastic game...


----------



## Randman (May 30, 2004)

Link?


----------



## Flanjoo (May 31, 2004)

A link to what? The site I bought it off? The official game site?

Here's both:

MacGold.co.uk
Vampire: The Masquerade Redemption Official Site


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Uh, guys, I still don't know how to fix my problem...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

the it sounds like, you will need to wait for a patch or something like that. Did you consult the service hotline yet?


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 4, 2004)

I sent the folks at Macsoft an eMail, but that was ages ago. I have a feeling they've cut off support to V:TMR, which is really annoying. I was hoping someone here would know how to fix it up.


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 8, 2004)

Send another email. Sometimes they get lost.

Doug


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 9, 2004)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## a2daj (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you have the graphics settings cranked up?  I recall there being an issue where if I played with the graphics settings cranked up, there'd be a particular object that I'd look at that would crash the game.  However, that was back when I was using a standard Radeon.  Once I upgraded to a Radeon 8500 the problem went away.  I believe your system comes with a Radeon 9000 so you might not be experiencing the exact same problem, but it still might be worth a try.


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm gonna try that right now! Thanks, even if t doesn't work!


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 11, 2004)

A massive thank-you to a2daj, as Vampire now works without a hitch! w00t!


----------

